# A view of my offseason diet



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys. Offseason is moving along pretty well and I thought I'd share what Shelby Starnes has me eating at this point. Here is a sample of what I eat on training days. The only thing I didn't go into detail on is my pre/intra workout protocol. Some things have to stay a secret 

*Meal 1: *
6 Egg whites
1 whole egg
3oz chicken breast
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 large orange
1tbsp coconut oil

*Preworkout:*
55g protein
60g carbs
15g fat

*Intraworkout shake:*
120g carbs
50g protein
Other secret ingredients

*Postworkout:*
10oz lean beef (cooked weight)
2.5 cups white rice

*Meal 4: *
4oz chicken breast
3.5oz lean beef
2 cups white rice
1tsbp grapeseed oil

*Meal 5:*
55g whey protein
80g waxy maize
1oz almonds

*Meal 6:*
4oz chicken breast
3.5oz lean beef
2 cups white rice
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 7:*
55g whey protein
1/2 cup oatmeal
15g waxy maize
7.5oz fresh strawberries
2tbsp peanut butter


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 23, 2013)

Good breakdown! Looking forward to seeing your off season progress


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Flex..will be following you brutha


----------



## Marshall (Feb 23, 2013)

That's dedication, brother !


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow man that is a shit load of carbs peri workout.  You doing slin pre and post?  Lantus in the am?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice shit Flex.  Do you mind talking about what kinds of things you've played around with intra workout?

I've tried a few different carb sources now and have settled on karboload. Waxy maize, dextrose, maltodextrin, Swedish oat starch... They all give me discomfort. I have yet to try highly branched cyclic dextrins but have been hearing good feedback.


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Wow man that is a shit load of carbs peri workout.  You doing slin pre and post?  Lantus in the am?



I use a little bit of preworkout Humalog at points throughout the year, but none right now.


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Nice shit Flex.  Do you mind talking about what kinds of things you've played around with intra workout?
> 
> I've tried a few different carb sources now and have settled on karboload. Waxy maize, dextrose, maltodextrin, Swedish oat starch... They all give me discomfort. I have yet to try highly branched cyclic dextrins but have been hearing good feedback.



I can't get to into too many details regarding what I am doing right now, as I pay my trainer good money for that info.  I have played around a lot with intraworkout supplementation over the last few years though, and I have also found that Karboload/Karbolyn are great carbohydrate sources.  I still use waxy maize quite a bit, but I have found that Karboload is easier on my stomach, especially during very intense training sessions.  I haven't yet tried cyclic dextrin, so I can't comment on that.  When I find something that works, I tend to stick with it.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. How long have you worked with Shelby?


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Thanks for sharing. How long have you worked with Shelby?



I worked with him for around 24 weeks of contest prep last year.  This is our first full offseason together.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 23, 2013)

What do your macros workout to daily? How many grams of each?


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 23, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What do your macros workout to daily? How many grams of each?



460g Protein
700g Carbs
120g Fat

5600 Calories

This actually just changed this morning though.  My macros are different now, with higher total calories.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Hit us back on progress later. T


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing some of the diet info.


----------

